
Chicken grows face of dinosaur - dsr12
http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20150512-bird-grows-face-of-dinosaur
======
flukus
5 MB and 16 seconds to load this rather small article. When did the BBC jump
on the bloat bandwagon?

